
Alternative Lending Platforms Should Not Own the Loans They Originate - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@alibhamed/why-alternative-lending-platforms-should-not-own-the-loans-they-originate-and-the-danger-of-asset-d5862f800f14?_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_zAfQkok8WmILxGIwRmVEz8h96VrfeTQ5xrVE7E6EZ5j0Oq8-26Ij_jMtevyVO7xccfI-13sv5iZJGxMQ84O7qeySoUw&_hsmi=22715035
======
rahimnathwani
"Companies should focus on their core competency of origination, underwriting
and servicing — not managing their credit holders."

This makes no sense, as it could apply to any business which gets secured
loans from a bank.

